# Car, Audio, and Electronics Magazine



## hon717dx (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anyone have all issues from 1996-1998 for sales?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

You need to delete some PM's from your in-box before I can reply back to you on your request.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Well sale of 44 more issues pending, the magazine total is getting smaller.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Update on the magazines, 44 more now sold, here is the most current list of what is still available and what is gone:

Car Audio:
Dec 88

all of 89 except Jan

1990
1-90
2-90
9-90
10-90
11-90
12-90

91 - all with directory (april, May)
92 - all with directory
93 - all but March - with directory
94 - all with directory
95 - all with directory
99 - all with directory

2000
January,Febuary,March,April (directory),May,June,July

2001
Febuary,March,April,June,July,September

2002
July

2003
April
June (directory),

2004
Jan,feb, Mar, Apr, June (directory)

2005
Feb, May, June (directory), July, Nov

2006
May

2007
Feb, Mar
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Car Stereo Review:

1988
Spring 88, Summer 88, Sept/October, 

1989
Jan/feb, July/August, Sept/Oct, Nov/Dec

1990
all 6 issues

1991
Jan/feb, Mar/Apr, July/August, Nov/Dec, with directory

1992
Mar/April, May/June, July/August (directory), Nov/Dec

1993
Jan/feb, May/June, Nov/Dec, with directory

1994
Jan/feb, May/June, July/August, Sept/Oct, Nov/Dec, with directory

1995
Jan/feb, May/June, Nov/Dec, with directory

1999
July

2000
Feb/Mar, April (directory)

Magazines below no longer have

CSR:
Fall 87
July/August 88
Winter 88
Nov/Dec 88
March/April 89
May/June 89
Sept/October 91
March/April 93
July/August 93
Sept/October 93
March/April 94
March/April 95
July/August 95
Jan/Feb, Mar/April, May/June with directory 96
Jan/Feb, Mar/Apr, Sept, Oct, Nov 97
Jan, Feb/Mar 98

Car Audio:
July 88 - Premiere issue
August 88
September 88
November 88
96 - all with directory - 12
97 - all with directory - 10 (missing Feb & Mar)
98 - all with directory - 12


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Update, most recent inventory check, this is what I have left all issues just verified:

Car Audio & Electronics:
88 - Dec
89 - Feb, Mar, May, June, July, Aug, Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec
90 - Jan, Feb, Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec
91 - Jan, Feb, Mar, July, Aug, Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec
92 - All
93 - All Except March
94 - Oct, Dec
95 - Feb, April, Aug, Nov, Dec
96 - None
97 - None
98 - None
99 - Jan, feb, April, June, Oct, Nov, Dec
00 - Jan, Feb, Mar, April, May, June, July
01 - Feb, Mar, April, June, July, Sep
02 - July only
03 - April, May, June
04 - Jan, Feb, Mar, April, June
05 - Feb, May, June, July, Nov
06 - May only
07 - Feb, March

Car Stereo Review:
88 - Sept/Oct, Spring, Summer
89 - Jan/Feb, July/Aug, Sept/Oct, Nov/Dec
90 - ALL (6 isssues)
91 - Jan/Feb, Mar/April
92 - Mar/April, May/June, Nov/Dec
93 - Jan/Feb, May/June, Nov/Dec
94 - Jan/Feb, May/June, July/Aug, Sept/Oct, Nov/Dec
95 - Jan/Feb, May/June, Nov/Dec
96 - None
97 - None
98 - None
99 - July Only
00 - Feb/Mar, April


----------

